# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  العنف الأسري (خطبة جميلة عن التربية)

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه  ونستغفره ونستهديه، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، مَنْ  يَهْدِهِ الله فلا مضلَّ له، ومَنْ يُضلِلْ فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله  إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله، بلَّغ الرسالة،  وأدَّى الأمانة، ونصح الأمَّة، وجاهد في الله حقَّ جهاده، صلى الله عليه  وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا إلى يوم الدين.

أما بعد:
 فيا عباد الله، اتقوا الله تعالى حقَّ التقوى: {يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ وَاخْشَوْا يَوْمًا لَا يَجْزِي  وَالِدٌ عَنْ وَلَدِهِ وَلَا مَوْلُودٌ هُوَ جَازٍ عَنْ وَالِدِهِ شَيْئًا  إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ فَلَا تَغُرَّنَّكُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا  وَلَا يَغُرَّنَّكُمْ بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ}[لقمان: 33].

معاشر المؤمنين:
 روى البخاري ومسلم - رحمهما الله - أن الأقرع بن حابس  - رضي الله عنه - جاء إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فرآه يقبِّل  الحسنَ بن علي؛ فقال الأقرع: أتقبِّلون صبيانكم؟! فقال رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم -: ((نعم))؛ فقال الأقرع: إن لي عشرةً من الولد، ما قبلتُ  واحدًا منهم قط! فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((مَنْ لا  يَرحم لا يُرحم)).

هذه الرحمة النبوية من الله، وهذا الهدي المعصوم  في معاملتهم افتقدته بعض الأسر في حمئة ضغوط الحياة وتزايد أعباء المعيشة  أضف إلى هذا قلة العلم وضعف الروابط الأسرية - لتجد أن العنف في التربية  بات ظاهرة تهدد استقرار المجتمع وترابط الأسر.

وقد قلنا في جمعة  ماضية إن ما نهمله ونغفل عن أهميته من إسناد أمر التربية إلى الخدم في  البيوت، دون الالتفات إلى المرحلة العمرية الزمنية بالغة الخطورة والأهمية،  باعتبار أن الأطفال في تلك المرحلة لا يحتاجون غير اللباس والغذاء - إن  ذلك أكبر الأخطاء في التربية، وإن لها أثر يظهر في مخرجات السلوك بسبب  مدخلات التعامل من قبل الخدم أو من قبل بعض الأولياء الذين لا يلتفون لهذه  المرحلة العمرية الخطيرة.

أحبتي في الله:
 إذا أضيف إلى هذا: ظاهرة العنف والقسوة والشدة في  معاملة الأطفال، وعدم رحمتهم، وعدم الرفق واللطف واللين في معاملتهم - إن  ذلك يفضي إلى ظواهر غريبة عجيبة؛ بل ربما أصبحت كلاًّ وعبءً وخطر عظيما على  المجتمع يهدد أمنه وأمن الأسرة قبل ذلك بسبب العنف في تربية الأطفال، بسبب  العنف في تربية الأبناء، بسبب القسوة في معاملة الأولاد والبنات - هرب  أطفال من البيوت، وهربت مراهقات من المنازل. بسبب العنف انتحرت فتاة في  الرابعة عشر من عمرها؛ بل بسبب العنف الزوجي أيضًا انتحرت امرأة بسبب سوء  معاملة زوجها لها. بسبب العنف هرب بعض المراهقين من البنات والأولاد إلى  الشوارع، لم يجدوا محضنًا سوى صدور الذئاب والسباع الجائعة والعَطْشَى إلى  دم العفَّة والشَّرف.

أشارت دراسة حديثة إلى تزايد عدد حالات العنف  المبلَّغ عنها في مدينة الرياض فقط، لتصل إلى أحد عشرة حالة في الشهر  الواحد، وتضيف الدراسة: أن هذا العدد يرتفع ويزيد مع بداية العطلة الصيفية.

استعمال  العنف في التربية والخشونة في التقويم من الأمور الخطرة التي يجب أن يرتفع  مستوى الوعي في التعامل مع هذه الظاهرة، والحذر من الوقوع فيها، أو الوقوع  في سيئات مخرجاتها؛ بل الواجب أن يلتفت كلٌ إلى أسلوب معاملته في بيته  لزوجه وأطفاله، وولده وأولاده وبناته؛ ليعلم كيف يأسرهم بحبه لا بصوته  وبغبضه، ليعلم كيف يحضنهم بقلبه، لا أن يحضنَهم بالعصى والسوط والمعاملة  التي أفرزت ألوانًا غريبةً من السلوك والمعاملة.

إن ظاهرة العنف من  أكثر المظاهر خطرًا على الأسرة والفرد والمجتمع، تؤدي إلى اهتزاز الشخصية،  خصوصًا عند الأطفال؛ بل وينشأ عندهم أساليب خطيرة في العلاقات والسلوك،  وتبرز في شخصياتهم أمورٌ غريبة، وإن ذلك يحتِّم أو يوجِد - لا محالة -  إعادة إنتاج العنف في تصرفات هؤلاء الأطفال. الذين تربوا على العنف إذا  كبروا لن يعرفوا غير العنف سبيلاً وطريقًا إلى معاملة الآخرين.

مَنْ  تربَّى على الاحتقار، مَنْ تربَّى على الإهانة، مَنْ تربَّى على الأساليب  البذيئة والألفاظ الحقيرة التي تسدَّد إليه رصاصًا أشدَّ من البندقية إلى  قلبه وشخصيته وفكره، سوف يعيد إنتاجها، وسوف يعيد تصديرها إلى مَنْ يعاملهم  إذا شبَّ على الضرب وكبر، أو إذا أصبح يومًا من الأيام أبًا أو أمًّا.

*أحبتي في الله:*
 إن هذا يعني أن وقوع هذه الظاهرة ما عاد أمرًا نادرًا  ولا سرًّا لا يعلمه أحد؛ بل بات معلومًا مشتهِرًا منتشرًا، ولذا بدأت بعض  المؤسسات التي تنادي وتتداعى إلى محاربة هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة؛ حتى لا يقع  الأطفال في نشأتهم ضحيةَ العنف، ثم يمارِسون العنف من جديد على مَنْ حولهم  في المجتمع.

*أحبتي في الله:*
 إن كان العنف يطال النساء من الزوجات، ويطال البنات،  والأولاد من المراهقين والمراهقات - فإنه يطال الأطفال أيضًا؛ ويعامَلون به  في بعض البيوت التي لا تملك درجة عالية من الوعي والفهم الصحيح لأسلوب  التعامل مع الأطفال والصغار.

*أحبتي في الله:*
 إن الأطفال الذين يرتكب بعض الكبار معهم معاملةً  قاسية، ويوقِعون على أجسادهم ألوانًا من العقاب غريبةً وعجيبةً؛ بل وتُفضي  إلى حوادث مؤلمة، دون مراعاة واعتبار لرقَّة الطفولة وبراءتها؛ بل لأسباب  تافهة يمكن أن تعالَج بالكلمة والأساليب اليسيرة - البعض يوقِع بدلاً منها  ألوانًا عجيبةً من الأذى والعقوبة!.

إن ذلك - كما قلت - يُفضي إلى  مشكلات يصعب حلَّها إذا كبر مثل هذا الفتى أو مثل هذه الفتاة في مرحلة وفي  بيئة لا تعرف معاملة معها إلا القسوة والجفاء في الألفاظ والعبارة.

نعم؛  إن من أهم أسباب العنف الأسري تفكُّك الأسرة، واسمعوا إلى هذه الرسالة  القصيرة التي تكفي لمعرفة خطر تفكُّك الأسرة على الناشئة بصغارهم:
 أرسلت فتاةٌ إلى والدها رسالةً تقول فيها: يا أبتِ،  لا تلمني حينما طالبت الجهات المختصة بأن تنزع حضانتي منك، لقد فعلتُ ذلك  هربًا من بطشك وبطش زوجتك، وكأنك تصبُّ عليَّ جامَّ غضبك وانتقامك عما حدث  بينك وبين أمي وأدى إلى انفصالكما! ما ذنبي لأجد نفسي في النهاية، ولأجد  مصيري في النهاية - تتلقفني أجهزة الرعاية الاجتماعية؛ لتكون صدرًا أرحم بي  من بيتنا الذي تعيش فيه أنت وزوجتك؟!".

إذًا التفكك الأسري من أخطر  الأمور التي تنعكس سلبًا على سلوك الأبناء والبنات، خاصةً في مرحلة  الطفولة، وإن من العقل ورجاحة الحِجى بين الرجل وزوجته: أن إذا كان بينهم  خلافٌ - ألا يُظهروا هذا الخلاف أمام الأطفال، وإن دار بين حوار ربما اقتضى  إلى رفع الصوت يسيرًا، أو إلى لجاجةً في الجدال بينهما - ألاَّ يكون ذلك  أمام الأطفال من الأولاد والبنات؛ بل ليجعلوا ذلك في مكان بعيد عنهم، أو في  مختصرٍ لا يسمعه الأطفال ولا يرونه. أما الغضب، أما الحماقة، أما  الرُّعونة، أما الجفاء، أما سرعة الغضب التي تبلغ ببعض أصحابها إلى استخدام  أساليب غريبة في عقوبة الأطفال جراء ارتكابهم لبعض الأعمال التي ليست  بمستغرَبة على سلوك وتصرفات الطفولة.

كلنا في بيته أطفال، كلنا قد  كسر الأطفال زجاجًا في بيته، كلنا قد أفسد الأطفال جهازًا في بيته، كلنا قد  كفأ الأطفال آنيةً في بيوتهم، كلنا قد أفسد الأطفال شيئًا من هذه الأمور  في بيوتهم! فالعقلاء يعرفون كيف يتصرَّفون، أما الذين امتلأت قلوبهم قسوة،  وامتلأت نفوسهم غضبًا وحماقةً؛ فإنهم يوقعون بالأطفال ألوانًا من العقوبات،  وكأن الطفل مجرمٌ في محاكمةٍ عسكرية!!

اسمعوا إلى هذه القصة المؤلمة:
 طفلٌ كان يلعب داخل المنزل، فكسر زجاج النافذة، جاء  أبوه إلى البيت ورأى الزجاجَ قد انكسر وتهشَّم على السجاد؛ فسأل بغضبٍ،  ووجهٍ قد احمرَّ، وعيونًا قد توسَّعت حدقاتها، ورفع صوته، يصرخُ ذات اليمين  وذات الشمال: مَنْ كسر النافذة؟ قيل له: فلان؛ فلم يتمالك نفسه أن التفت  يبحث عن شيءٍ يريد أن يضرب به هذا الطفل ليؤدِّبه وليزجره؛ يظن أنه سيمنعه  في المستقبل عن العَوْد إلى مثل هذا الفعل، فوجد عصا، لم يلتفت إلى ما في  رأسها من مسامير قديمة قد عبث بها الصدأ، وتأثَّرت من طول ما فيها من هذه  المسامير، فأخذ بهذه العصا ولم يلتفت إلى ما فيها، فأخذ يضرب ولده على يديه  التي أمسكت بالكرة، والتي كانت سببًا في كسر زجاج النافذة، وبعد أن أشبع  الأب غريزته، وأرضى كبرياءه وغروره، وصبَّ جام غضبه وأفرغ حماقته في سلوك  عجيب أمام طفل رقيق العظم واللحم والعَصَب والجسد، أخلد الطفل يُظَنُّ أنه  قد انكفَّ وقد ازدجر، وقد وعى خطأ فعله، لكن الطفل أخلد في لحظةٍ، ظنوه  نائمًا، وكان في الحقيقة مغمًى عليه!! بعد أن أمضى هذا الطفل ساعات في حالة  إغمائه هذه، جاءت الأم لتوقظ ولدها؛ فرأت يديه وقد انقلب لونهما إلى اللون  الأخضر، فبادرت تصرخ لأبيه: إن الولد قد تأثَّر من هذا الضرب؛ فنقله أبوه  سريعًا إلى المستشفى، وبعد الفحص قرَّر الطبيب أن اليدين قد أصيبتا  بالتسمُّم، وتبين أن العصا التي ضُرب بها الطفل قد دخلت أو قد انغرزت هذه  المسامير التي في طرفها في عروق هذه الطفل وبين عَصَبه وجسده ولحمه، أدى  ذلك إلى تسرُّب الصَّدأ ومادته إلى هذه اليد التي ازرقَّت واخضرَّت من شدة  الضرب، وهنا كانت الفاجعة، يوم أن قرَّر الطبيب أن لا بد من قطع يد هذا  الطفل؛ حتى لا يسري السمُّ إلى سائر جسده!! فوقف الأب حائرًا، ثم يبكي، ثم  يتوسل إلى الطبيب: ابحث.. فتِّش.. قلِّب.. انظر؛ هل تجد وسيلةً غير بتر يده  وغير قطعها؟ فقال الطبيب: إن لم نبادر بذلك فربما تُقطع من المِرفق، وإن  تساهلنا بذلك فربما تُقطع من الكتف، وربما مات أيضًا!! فلم يجد الأب حيلةً  إلا أن يوقِّع على مرسومٍ وعلى قرارٍ أنتجته يده التي حملت العصا ولم تنظر  إلى ما فيها، أنتجته حماقته وغضبه، أنتجه نَزَقُه وغياب الرِّفق عن  المعاملة في سلوكه وتصرُّفه. وقَّع الأب على هذه العملية، ولمَّا أفاق  الطفل بعد أن قُطعت يده، أفاق من التخدير، فتح عينيه - فإذ بأبيه قد  احمرَّت عينه، ليس غضبًا وإنما بكاءً وألمًا على ما فعله بطفله الصغير،  فلمَّا رأى الطفل عينَي والده قد احمرَّتا - لا يدري أنها من البكاء والألم  - ظنَّ أنها بقيةٌ باقيةٌ من الغضب، وجرعةٌ ودفعةٌ جديدة، وقسطٌ آخر من  العقوبة؛ فرفع الطفل يده وقال: يا أبتِ، والله لا أعود إلى اللعب وكسر  الزجاج، ولكن أَعِدْ إليَّ يدي مرةً ثانية!!! يظن الطفل أن أباه بيده  القدرة على أن يفصِل اليد أو يردَّها بمجرد الرِّضا أو بمجرد الغضب، وبدأ  يُقسم ويتوسَّل ويحلف: يا أبتي، لن أكسر الزجاج مرةً ثانية، فقط أَعِدْ  إليَّ يدي، أرجوك يا أبي أَعِدْ إليَّ يدي ولن أقوم بالعبث أو كسر شيءٍ في  المنزل!!!
 لم يتمالك الأب نفسه وهو يسمع هذا التوسُّل من هذا الصغير؛ فخرَّ مغشيًّا عليه.

*أحبتي في الله:*
 نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((لا تغضب، لا تغضب،  لا تغضب)) في رجلٍ جاء يلتمس الوصية والنصيحة؛ بل قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -: ((إن الرفق ما جاء في شيءٍ إلا زانَه، ولا يُنزع من شيءٍ إلا شانَه)).

الرفق في كل شيء، حتى في معاملة الأطفال والصغار، والزوجات والكبار، وغير ذلك.

أحبتي في الله:
 بل إن إهمال الوالدَيْن، بل إن قسوة الوالدَيْن فيما  يظنَّانه ضربًا من ضروب الأدب - هو أيضًا من الأسباب التي تفرز نتائج مؤلمة  فيما يدَّعيه البعض ويظنه ضربٌ من ضروب التربية وأساليبها.

طفلٌ  كان يعاني مشكلةً سلوكيَّةً، وهو أنه يتبوَّل في فراشه، وهذه تقع من بعض  الأطفال، بعضهم يصل إلى سن الخامسة والسابعة - بل إلى التاسعة من العمر -  وهو يتبوَّل في فراشه، فما كان من الوالدَيْن وقد بلغ هذا الطفل خمس سنوات  إلا أن بدءا يضربانه ضربًا مبرحًا، يظنان أن ضربه قبل النوم سيجعل أثرًا  نفسيًّا عليه يمنعه من التبول في فراشه وفي ملابسه! فماذا كانت النتيجة:  ضرباه ضربًا ذات يوم، ظنَّا أنه كعادته أخلد إلى النوم، لكنه أخلد إلى  الموت بعد هذا الضرب المبرح!!.

*أحبتي في الله:*
 العنف والقسوة والشدة التي ليس لها مسوغ ولا مبرر،  وبغير طريقة معقولة ومقبولة - تفضي إلى صناعة شخصيات هزيلة ضعيفة، لا تعرف  التعامل في محيطها الأسري أو المجتمع، فضلاً عن إذا كبرت وشقَّت طريقها في  الحياة.

العنف في المعاملة ينتج الانطواء والخجل والخوف من الكبار،  وتبلُّد الأحاسيس والمشاعر، وقبول الخنوع والخضوع والدون، والرضى بالذلة  والمهانة؛ بل ويفضي إلى الفرار من المنزل، والسلبية، وعدم التفاعل من قبل  هؤلاء الأطفال مع محيطهم في طفولتهم؛ بل وإذا كبروا أيضًا، وينتج عدوانية  وفوضى وشعورًا دائمًا بالخوف والقلق والضعف والهزيمة، والشعور بالعدوان،  ناهيك عن الفشل في الدراسة والتعليم، وعدم الثقة بالنفس، واضطراب الشخصية.  أما ما يفضي إليه العنف من الوقوع في أَتُّون المخدرات وألوان هذه المسكرات  - فحدِّث ولا حرج من كثيرٍ من الناشئة الذين وقعوا ضحية هذه المخدرات،  وباتوا أسرى لها بسبب العنف في المعاملة، وعدم الرحمة والرفق واللِّين  فيها.

*أيها المسلمون:*
 ليس من حقِّ الذُّريَّة أن تُعامَل بالعنف والقسوة،  والذرية سببٌ لاستمرار عملك الصالح بعد موتك؛ يقول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:  ((إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقةٍ جارية، أو علمٍ يُنتَفع  به، أو ولدٍ صالحٍ يدعو له))؛ رواه الإمام مسلم.

إن استثمار هذه  النعمة لن يكون بالعنف والغِلْظَة، إنما بالعناية الفائقة العالية  الحساسية، والوعي في التربية وفي التعليم وفي المعاملة، وفي القدوة الحسنة  صلاحٌ بسلوكك، أنت قدوة هذا الولد، أنت سببٌ لصلاح الأبناء من بعدك، صلاح  الآباء يدرك الأبناء: {وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا} [الكهف: 82].

احفظ  الله يحفظك في ذريَّتك، في أولادك وفي بناتك. أنت قدوةٌ أمام أطفالك، إذا  اكتشف أولادك في قدوتهم خزيًا أو فضيحةً في فاحشةٍ أو كبيرةٍ من الكبائر -  فإنه يتربَّى - في أقل الأحوال - على ازدواج الشخصية، ووجود شخصيتين في  جسدٍ واحد!!

إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أرشدنا إلى هذا الأمر  العظيم، وبيَّن أن سلوكنا أمام أبنائنا من أعظم الأمور المؤثِّرة في  صلاحهم؛ بل ودعاؤنا لهم أيضًا من أعظم الأسباب.

وإني لأعجب من آباءٍ  وأمهاتٍ طالما يرفعون أصواتهم بالدعاء على أولادهم: اللهم افعل بهم..  اللهم دمِّرهم.. اللهم خذهم.. اللهم افعل بهم! يدعون على أولادهم وقد جهلوا  أو نسوا قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((ثلاث دعواتٍ مستجاباتٍ لا شك  فيهنَّ: ... دعوة الوالد لولده)) ذكرها منها.

إن امرأةً سئلت وقد  حفظ أبنائها السبعة كتاب الله كاملاً عن ظهر قلب، قيل لها: كيف حفظ أولادك  القرآن؟ قالت: والله ما ناديته إلا قلتُ: تعالى جعلك الله من الحافظين، قم  جعلك الله من الحافظين، كُلْ جعلك الله من الحافظين، اذهب جعلك الله من  الحافظين، لا تفعلْ جعلك الله من الحافظين.. فما أمرت أو زجرت، أو نهت أو  أطعمت أو أيقظت، أو أرسلت أحد أولادها إلا واتبعت أمرها أيًّا كان نوعه  بدعوة: جعلك الله من الحافظين لكتابه! فماذا كانت النتيجة؟ الدعوات سهامٌ،  تكررت سهام هذه المرأة فأصابت في أوقات متفاوتة، فأصبح أبناؤها ممَّن حفظوا  كتاب الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - عن ظهر قلب كاملاً، حفظًا تامًّا. هذه نعمةٌ  عظيمةٌ، لنعلم أثر وبركة الدعاء، بركة دعاء الوالدين لأبنائهم، وخطر دعاء  الوالدين على أبنائهم.

*أحبتي في الله:*
 إن التربية بالحب والرحمة لَمِن أعظم الأساليب التي  تجعل الطفل - وإن أظهر شيئًا من العناد - إلا أنه يجعل الرضا من هذا الذي  يحبه أمرًا لا يطيق فراقه أو زواله أو تغيُّره، وبسبب ذلك سينصاع وينقاد  ويتأثر ويستجيب بالأوامر والنواهي، ولو بعد بُرهة من الزمن يسيرة.

كان  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخطب ذات يومٍ؛ فجاء الحسن والحسين، عليهما قميصان  أحمران، يمشيان ويعثران؛ فنزل - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من المنبر فحملهما،  فوضعهما بين يديه ثم قال: ((صدق الله ورسوله: {إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلَادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ}  [التغابن: 15]! نظرتُ إلى هذين الصبيَّيْن يمشيان فيعثران؛ فلم أصبر حتى  قطعت حديثي ورفعتهما))!! ثم أكمل خطبته - صلى الله عليه وسلم.

ما  ظنُّكم يا أخواني لو أن خطيبًا على المنبر أثناء خطبته دخل ولده الصغير،  وأخذ يتعثَّر بين الصفوف، فنزل الخطيب وحمل هذا الولد وعاد إلى المنبر،  وحمله على صدره وأكمل خطبته، ماذا سيقول الناس؟ ضربٌ من الحماقة.. ضربٌ من  الجنون.. ضربٌ من السَّفَه.. ضربٌ من الجهل، لا يقدِّر المنبر.. لا يقدِّر  المصلِّين!! سيكون هذا هو المتبادِر عن كثير من الناس حينما يرون خطيبًا  ينزل من منبره ليحمل طفلاً يتعثر في صفوف المسجد بين المصلِّين، ليجعله على  كتفه، ويصعد به المنبر ويكمل خطبته بعد ذلك. لكن هذا هو فعل الأسوة، فعل  القدوة، فعل القائد، فعل المربِّي، عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام، نبينا  وحبيبنا وقائدنا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الإمام العظيم - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - القائد الأعظم، القدوة، الأسوة للأمة.

كان يتلطف بالصغار  تلطفًا غريبًا، ربما البعض لو وجد شخصًا بهيبته ومكانته وجلالة قدره ومنزله  يأتي إلى طفل، فيقف عنده، ويسأله عن خاصَّة لعبه، ويسليه – لقالوا: كيف  يليق بهذا الكبير في منزلته وقدره أن يقف مع هذا الطفل الصغير، ليسأله عن  أشياء من مسلِّيَاته وألعابه؟!

إن نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما  روى أنس - رضي الله عنه – قال: كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أحسن الناس  خُلُقًا، وكان لي أخٌ يقال له عُمَيْر، أحسبه فطيم – يعني: قد فُطِمَ -  وكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا جاءنا في البيت سأل أخي عميرًا وقال له:  ((يا أبا عُمَيْر، ما فعل النُّغَيْر؟!))؛ نُغْرٌ: أي طائرٌ صغيرٌ كان يلعب  به هذا الطفل؛ رواه البخاري ومسلم.

يقول الغزالي - رحمه الله - في بيان علاج أخطاء الأطفال: "ينبغي أن يتغافل عنه".

نعم، لا تُظهر نفسك قد علمت بكل شيء، ليس الغبي بسيِّدٍ في قومه، لكن سيِّد قومه المتغابي!

قال:  "ينبغي أن يتغافل عنه، ولا يهتك ستره، ولا يكاشفه، ولا يظهر له أنه يتصور  أن يتجاسر على مثل هذا الفعل، لا سيَّما إذا ستر الطفل خطأه واجتهد في  إخفائه، فإنَّ كَشْفَه وفضحه وإظهار ذلك عليه ربما يفيد جسارةً وجرأةً، لا  يبالي بعدها بالعقوبة والمكافأة، فإن عاد ثانيًا يُعاتب سرًّا".

وكثيرٌ  منا لا يحلو له عتاب الأطفال إلا أمام أقرانه وأترابه؛ ليُسخر به ويُهزأ  به من قِبَلِهم بعد أن ينتهي فصل هذا العتاب أو فصل هذا الأدب!!

قال:  "ويكون ذلك سرًّا، ويُعظَّم الأمر فيه، ويقال: إياك أن تعود لمثل هذا، أو  يُطَّلَع عليك في مثل هذا؛ فيفتضح أمرك بين الناس.. ولا تُكثر عليه القول  بالعتاب في كل حين؛ فإن ذلك يهوِّن عليه سماع الملامة وركوب القبائح،  ويُسقط وقع الكلام من قلبه. وليكن الأب حافظًا هيبة الكلام معه؛ فلا  يوبِّخه إلا أحيانًا، والأم تخوِّفه بالأب وتزجره عن القبائح. وينبغي أن  يأتي العقاب فور حدود الدَّمِ".

أما العقاب الذي يأتي اليوم لذنبٍ  وقع في الأسبوع الماضي، أو في الشهر الماضي - ذلك ضربٌ من السَّفه والحماقة  في التربية والمعاملة، ويجب ألاَّ يكون العقاب من الشدَّة بحيث يُشعر  الطفل بالظلم، أو أن يجرح كبريائه.

إن من أهم الأمور في التربية: حسن الرفق والمصاحبة؛ فقد جاء في الأثر: "لاعب ولدك سبعًا، وأدِّبه سبعًا، وصاحبه سبعًا".

ومن  الهدي النبوي في التربية: إفساح المجال أمام الطفل؛ لينطلق بطاقاته على  سجيَّته، بعيدًا عن القيود أو الأمور التي تكبت قدراته. عند ذلك أو حينها؛  سيقوم الطفل وتظهر فيه ملامح شخصيته: أن يكون قياديًّا، أو صاحب ذاكرة، أو  صاحب مهنة.

ومَنْ دقَّق في سلوك الأطفال اكتشف توجُّههم في بدايات  سلوكهم في الطفولة، إن أسامة بن زيد الذي أمُِّرَ على جيشٍ يغزو بلاد الروم  وعمره سبعة عشر عامًا - ما كان ليكون قائمًا على جيشٍ لولا أن قلبه وعقله  قد مُلئ بعبارات الرجولة وتقدير الشخصية، والسلامة من عبارات التحقير  والإهانة، وكذلك معاذ بن جبل؛ بُعث أميرًا على اليمن وهو في التاسعة عشر من  عمره، ما كان ليكون أميرًا لو كان يُعامل بالتحقير، أو يعامل بالإهانة  والألفاظ الفظة البذيئة، التي تحطم الشخصية والصفات القيادية في هؤلاء  الناشئة.

عن عمرو بن سلمة - رضي الله عنه – قال: لما كانت وقعة  الفتح؛ بادر كلُّ قومٍ بإسلامهم، وبَدَرَ أبي قوم بإسلامهم، فلما قدم إلينا  قال أبي: جئتكم والله من عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – حقًّا، إن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال: صلُّوا صلاة كذا حين كذا، وصلوا صلاة  كذا حين كذا، ((فإذا حضرت الصلاة فليؤذِّن أحدكم، وليؤمّكم أكثركم  قرآنًا))؛ فنظروا، فلم يكن أحدٌ أكثر قرآنًا منِّي!.

كم كان عمره؟ كان عمره سبع سنين، هو أكثر قبيلته قرآنًا وحفظًا للقرآن! قال: "لِما كنتُ أتلقَّى من الركبان".

كان  هذا الطفل الصغير الذي في السابعة إذا قدم الركبان من المدينة - وقف  يسألهم: ماذا نزل على رسول الله من الوحي؟ فيخبرونه فيحفظ، وقد أوتيَ  حافظةً قويةً.

فلما جاء أبوه من عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وأرادوا إقامة الصلاة، فوجدوا مَنْ يؤذِّن، وبحثوا عمَّن هو أكثرهم حملاً  للقرآن وحفظًا وتلاوةً؛ فلم يجدوا غير عمرو بن سلمة، الذي هو أصغرهم سنًّا -  وكان عمره سبع سنين أو ست سنين.

يقول: "وكانت عليَّ بردةٌ، إذا  سجدت تقلَّصت عني فانكشفت عورتي!"، ما عندهم لباسٌ ولا ثياب، حتى إمامهم  الصغير ليس عندهم كسوةٌ يكسونه بها! قال: "فكنتُ إذا سجدتُ تقلَّصت عني  فانكشفت عورتي؛ فقالت امرأةٌ من الحيِّ: ألا تغطُّون عنَّا اسْتَ قارئكم!  فاشتروا لي قميصًا. فما فرحتُ بشيءٍ فرحي بذلك القميص"؛ رواه البخاري.

أحبتي في الله:
 إن التسلُّط على الطفل، وقهر شخصيته، ومنعه من تحقيق  رغباته التي لا تكلِّف شيئًا يُذكر، أو لا تؤثر على سلوكه - إن ذلك لمن  أعظم الأساليب الخاطئة الشائعة في تعامل كثيرٍ منَّا مع أولادهم وبناتهم،  ونتيجة هذا زرعٌ للخنوع والخضوع والهوان والذلَّة، وكسرٌ الشخصية، وفقد  القدرة على الإبداع والإنجاز، وعدم القدرة على الرأي والحوار والمناقشة،  وقتلٌ للمواهب ووأدٌ لها في بدايتها.

بارك الله لي ولكم في القرآن العظيم، ونفعني وإيَّاكم بما فيه من الآيات والذِّكر الحكيم.

أقول ما تسمعون، وأستغفر الله لي ولكم، فاستغفروه من كل ذنب إنه هو الغفور الرحيم.
*

الخطبة الثانية* الحمد لله على إحسانه، والشكر له على توفيقه  وامتنانه، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له تعظيمًا لشانه، وأشهد  أن محمد عبده ورسوله الداعي إلى رضوانه، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم  تسليمًا كثيرًا إلى يوم الدِّين.

*أما بعد:*
 فيا عباد الله، اتقوا الله تعالى حقَّ التقوى،  تمسَّكوا بالإسلام، عضُّوا بالنَّواجذ على العُرْوَة الوُثْقى، اعلموا أن  خير الكلام كلام الله، وخير الهدي هدي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وشر  الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثةٍ في دين الله بدعة، وكل بدعةٍ ضلالةٍ، وكل  ضلالةٍ في النار. وعليكم بجماعة المسلمين؛ فإن يد الله على الجماعة، ومَنْ  شَذَّ شَذَّ في النار، عياذًا بالله من ذلك.

معاشر المؤمنين:
 إن بعض المربِّين - ربما من المعلِّمين، أو من الآباء  والأمهات والأولياء - يغفلون - أو لا يعلمون - خطأ العبارات القاسية،  المشحونة بألفاظ التحقير وأوصاف الإهانة، ولا يظنُّون أن الطفل يتأثَّر  بها؛ بل يجهلون أنها تعكس في شخصيته سلوكًا وتصرُّفًا يترجِم هذه العبارات  التي تلقَّاها وسمعها ورأى مشاهدها؛ بل إنَّ أثر هذه العبارات يفوقُ أثر  الإيلام الجسدي، أثر العبارات القاسية اللفظية على العقول والسلوك والشخصية  ربما بلغ أثرً تجاوز أثر الإيلام والعقاب الجسدي!

والحقيقة أن مثل  هذا الكلام البذيء السيِّئ، وليس المسلم بالسبَّاب ولا الطعَّان ولا  اللعَّان ولا الفاحش البذيء، هذا الفُحْش وهذه البذاءة والسبِّ والطعن  واللعن، كما لا يجوز في الجار والبعيد - لا يجوز أيضًا في الزوجة والولد  والأبناء، من مراهقين ومراهقات وصغار وغيرهم. إن هذه العبارات ربما أنتجت  تمردًا وعنادًا وعصيانًا للأوامر، وسلوكًا في الاتجاه المعاكس.

يا معاشر الأولياء، يا معاشر الآباء:
 ينبغي أن نعلم أن العقوبة حينما نعاقب الأطفال يجب أن  تتناسب مع العمر، إنك لتعجب من أبٍ يأخذ المادة الحاذقة الحارقة التي  يسميها الناس الآن (الشطَّة) أو (الفلفل)،  ويجعلها على أفواه الأطفال؛ يريد أن يؤدِّبهم بهذا! الطفل لا يعرف ما هذه  العملية المؤذية المؤلمة، الطفل في بعض مراحل العمر نعم هو يبكي من حرارة  أذى هذه المادة الحارقة على لسانه، لكنه لا يعرف القضية، لا يدري ما هي،  اللهم إلا أن كان الطفل الذي في الأربعين يأخذ تطعيمه ضد الجدري والحصبة  يعرف شيئًا عن هذه الحديدة التي إذا طعم بها، أو القطرة التي إذا قُطرت في  فمه لها أثر يجعله يبكي أو لا يبكي.

البعض يتصرف تصرفات يظن أن  الطفل يفهم ويفقه ما هو الأثر أو ما هو السبب الذي به يعطى هذه المادة  الحارة أو يضرب بهذه الطريقة أو يعاقب بهذا الأسلوب! وكثيرٌ من الأطفال في  بعض المراحل التي نوقع عليهم العقاب لا يعرفون معنى العقاب، يحتاجون أن  يعرفوا ما هو الخطأ، وأن نبذل لهم الجهد الكبير في أن نعرفهم أن هذا خطأ،  هذا أهم من المشهد الذي نتقنه ونحسنه، وهو أسلوب العقوبة التي لا تأتي  مناسبةً لا لعمر الطفل ولا مؤثرةً في علاج هذا الخطأ الذي وقع عليه.

ثم  إذا كان الطفل يدرك معنى الخطأ، ويفهم ماذا نخاطبه به - إذا أخطأ فيجب أن  يكون العقابُ خفيفًا بعد تنبيهٍ وتحذير، وإذا أدَّب الأب فيجب أن توافقه  الأم، وإذا أدَّبت الأم فيجب أن يوافقها الأب، لا أن يعيش الطفل في  مشهدَيْن متناقضَيْن: الأب يضرب، والأم تقول: دعه.. اتركه.. لا تظلمه.. لا  تفعل به! ثم تُظهر مشهد التعاطف والانحياز معه؛ فيعلم ويقرِّر في ذاته أنه  مظلومٌ ظلمًا بالغًا من أبيه، بدليل انتصار أمه، أو مظلومةٌ هذه الفتاة من  أمِّها، بدليل انتصار أبيها. يجب إذا عاقبت الأم أن يكون دور الأب متَّفقًا  موافِقًا مؤيِّدًا.

ثم صلُّوا وسلِّموا... 



 رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/3063/#ixzz24ken2Or3

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ
رائعة ولا تنتظر إلا التطبيق العملي.

----------

